
How to make a camera like on Times Square out of Raspberry - anshlv
https://lackedit.net/raspberry-pi-surveillance-camera-outperforms-existing-solutions-for-less/
======
Abrecht
I'm curious what the title might be referring to? I'm sure there's a bunch of
cameras at Times Square at any time.

